# Question regarding paint job on Olympic Risers



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

so where is the coaching question? try posting this somewhere else for a better reply


----------



## vvid29 (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh, I thought that some coaches would have experience with other people doing this and could offer up some advice. Should I post it elsewhere?


----------

